# My dog hasn't eaten food and drank water for 2 days



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

For the past 2 days my dog hasn't eaten his food and drank water, and spent the majority of the two days sleeping in his bed. He only had a little bit of chicken, but that's it.

He's a shih tzu and is 14 years old. 

I'm starting to get worried.

I was wondering if anyone might know what may be causing this behaviour?

Thank you.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

He sounds unwell to me. You should get him to a vet Asp . Please let us know how he gets on . I had a shih tzu for 15 years just lost him a year ago . They are lovely little dogs . Please take him to the vet early tomorrow


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

He needs to go to the vet to be checked asap


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He needs to be seen by a vet today


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Poor old chap. Vet ASAP!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd be very worried by now, he needs to see a vet today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

Vets fast.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wildstriker said:


> For the past 2 days my dog hasn't eaten his food and drank water, and spent the majority of the two days sleeping in his bed. He only had a little bit of chicken, but that's it.
> 
> He's a shih tzu and is 14 years old.
> 
> ...


Not eating for a day or so wont necessarily do him any immediate harm, you often have to starve dogs with bad stomach upsets initially, not drinking though can be a much bigger concern especially after 48 hours he could well be dehydrated and that in itself can be serious and will cause symptoms like extreme lethargy. You do need to get him to the vets asap where they can examine him properly and if he is dehydrated get him re hydrated which may even mean intravenous fluids if he should be bad.

At 14 years he is more at risk, puppies and oldies tend to be more susceptible to illness and things like dehydration then a younger fit dog. It may be that he has just picked up some kind of bug but at his age especially he does need to be seen and urgently.


----------



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you for your responses.

Some update: after taking him out for a walk, he was drinking again, but hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd still get him to a vet *now* if you can, it's not worth taking a risk with a dog of his age.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

why are you not taking him to a vet? he is an older dog showing some very worrying signs and you choose to join a forum to ask what is wrong with him rather than visit an actual vet who can provide him with any medical care he may need. please get him to a vet today, it's good he has had a drink but he could have anything causing him not to want to drink or eat much.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

wildstriker said:


> Thank you for your responses.
> 
> Some update: after taking him out for a walk, he was drinking again, but hasn't eaten yet.


Sorry but why on earth has he been out for a walk if he's obviously unwell?

If he's not eaten or drunk for 2 days (even if he has had one now) he must be fairly weak and possibly dehydrated

He needs to be checked by a vet and I really don't understand why you haven't already taken him.....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

At 14 years old I wouldn't be risking a day of not eating or drinking let alone two! 

He needs to see a vet NOW. 

For the sake of the cost of a consultation, if nothing is wrong you've only lost money. 

Better that, than loose your boy completely .....


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

You will regret it if you lose him . I miss my dog so much and would do anything to have him back . When they go you think "if only I had done this" even if you did everything you could. But this will play on your mind if you are being told on here to take him to a vet and you don't . So please take him today


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How is your dog this morning, has he seen a vet?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wildstriker said:


> Thank you for your responses.
> 
> Some update: after taking him out for a walk, he was drinking again, but hasn't eaten yet.


Even though he may have now drunk a bit he still isn't eating which means that he obviously is still feeling poorly and not recovered from whatever it is that's causing the problem. At his age especially you should have him checked out, earlier diagnosis and treatment often makes all the difference so I would take him still and as soon as possible.


----------



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

I took him to the vet as soon as I could and had him checked up.

They told me he could be dehydrated and will keep him in for a few hours to do a blood test.

His temperature is normal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2016)

wildstriker said:


> I took him to the vet as soon as I could and had him checked up.
> 
> They told me he could be dehydrated and will keep him in for a few hours to do a blood test.
> 
> His temperature is normal.


So he is at the vet now?


----------



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

ouesi said:


> So he is at the vet now?


Yes, and will be picked up in a couple of minutes.

He will then be taken to a hospital where the hospital will confirm the exact cause of his condition. He will have to stay there for the night.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

wildstriker said:


> Yes, and will be picked up in a couple of minutes.
> 
> He will then be taken to a hospital where the hospital will confirm the exact cause of his condition. He will have to stay there for the night.


Glad that you took him to the vet , he is in the best place now and hopefully they will be able to make him better. Please let us know how he gets on .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's in the right place, hope they can sort out what the problem is and you get him home soon.

Please keep us in touch with how he gets on.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm pleased to here he is at the vets, hopefully they'll get him sorted and he will soon be home.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope they find out its something that is relatively straightforward and easy to treat. You are doing the right thing as even bugs and illnesses can have a much more detrimental effect and hit oldies much harder then younger fitter dogs.


----------



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

The hospital found that he has Cushing's disease and is treatable.

Also while at the hospital, he was fed with some wet food.

I brought him back home from the hospital today. Hopefully he will start eating again.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That's great that it's treatable ! I have a neighbour with a Cushings dog , he's an old boy and deaf too, but improving with his medication and enjoying life. 
I hope your boy responds as well. My neighbour says her dog now has a voracious appetite - be warned !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad he is home and at least you know what you're dealing with now  

There are lots of really good quality wet foods out there and if it means he eats then great!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wildstriker said:


> The hospital found that he has Cushing's disease and is treatable.
> 
> Also while at the hospital, he was fed with some wet food.
> 
> I brought him back home from the hospital today. Hopefully he will start eating again.


One of mine had cushings for the last 3 nearly 4 years of her life and it was managed very well with vetoryl and the regular monitoring blood tests. All the symptoms stopped too, she had a full life right up until I lost her at 16 and 2 months from something not related to cushings.

Its odd though because normally with cushings they drink loads, and urinate loads, and tend to also become very hungry and food driven and have a huge appetite that doesn't seem to get satisfied whatever you feed them.


----------



## wildstriker (Aug 5, 2016)

He hasn't eaten yet. My sister tried giving him a bowl of canned dog food today, but he only had a couple of bites. He also urinated in the house.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Hope he will be ok soon and start eating. May be once the treatment starts working he will pick up .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad his home, If he will not eat tinned food at the moment try some steamed chicken or white fish.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wildstriker said:


> He hasn't eaten yet. My sister tried giving him a bowl of canned dog food today, but he only had a couple of bites. He also urinated in the house.


I'm just wondering if there is something going on rather then just the cushings because from what you have said regarding his symptoms pre and post this diagnosis his symptoms do sound very un-cushings like and not what you normally expect at all.

Did they do the ACTH stimulation test or maybe even the low dose dexamethasone test to diagnose it? The first takes a few hours and the second is usually a whole day over 8 hour thing and then it has to go off to a lab usually and takes a do or two for the results. These tests are the only tests usually used as a diagnosis for cushings and are very specialised and specific. Cushings does often blip various things on the standard set of blood tests which can give a possible indicator that it may be cushings but its not diagnostic by any means, just that certain results together with supportive clinical symptoms may mean its cushings in which case the tests mentioned above are then carried out for actual diagnosis.


----------

